# Mii QR Code Thread!



## rafren (Apr 11, 2011)

There was a thread about this, but seems to have died. :/

Post your QR codes!














​ 
​


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

I was thinking of making one of these, saved my MRI to the SD. But I couldn't be bothered making one x) thanks lol

Here's mine;

_editing_


----------



## rafren (Apr 11, 2011)

No problem? 

Here are some I found from the web. I'll add QR's to here as I find them. 



Spoiler: Mario Bro's













Spoiler: LoZ













Spoiler: Prof.Layton













Spoiler: Nintendo Heads













Spoiler: K-On! Girls













Spoiler: Ridge Racer Girl













Spoiler: I swear the second one looked familiar.













Spoiler: Street Fighter













Spoiler: Cooking Mama













Spoiler: Phoenix Wright













Spoiler: Meme's










I'll try to add everyday.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

How do I upload it? I saved it to my SD card.


----------



## rafren (Apr 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> How do I upload it? I saved it to my SD card.


 
Go in the folder that's labeled DCIM, or something like that. Then just look through the folders until you find the pictures. I think you know what to do next. :/


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Tyeforce already posted a thread like this.


----------



## rafren (Apr 11, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I'm pretty sure that Tyeforce already posted a thread like this.


 
His was a 3DS FC thread. . .


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

I attached it to this post.


----------



## rafren (Apr 12, 2011)

Added.


----------



## bloop2424 (Apr 13, 2011)

Heres mine


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's another one;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't wanna upload it to Photobucket for the sake of time. Here:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2011)

Some more:



Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Don't wanna upload it to Photobucket for the sake of time. Here:


 
You don't have to > right click >Copy image URL >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   = done without uploading


----------



## rafren (Apr 15, 2011)

Added.  Man, it takes 6 bells to update the first post. o.o


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow that's soo many Bells /Noob


----------



## rafren (Apr 15, 2011)

I only have 350 in the ABD.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

wut u talkin' 'bout?


----------



## DoctorOMalley (Jan 3, 2012)

Added, raf
Username: Chris


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2012)

There's no need to bump this, check the last post, if you posted your QR code, that would be contributing to the topic.


----------

